# Plain White T-shirts: Now what?



## Printsome (Jul 31, 2013)

Earlier this year the Moma announced it would open a new exhibit featuring some of the most iconic fashion items from the last century. These will include: Levi’s jeans, the little black dress and *a white t-shirt*.

We all know how iconic white t-shirts are, but let's be honest, we use it for way more than just wearing it.

Do you want to know everything about white t-shirts? Variations? Printing options? Best brands? 

Then head over to this article -> https://www.printsome.com/blog/2016/plain-white-t-shirt-guide/

Hope you all like it!


----------

